
Google To Buy Global IP Solutions For $68.2 Million In Cash - alexandros
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/18/google-to-buy-global-ip-solutions-for-68-2-million-in-cash/
======
stse
What's up with all the video chat companies "from" Sweden? Skype, Marratech
and now GIPS. Might have something to do with broadband proliferation I guess.

~~~
angstrom
Ericsson headquarters are there, so it isn't like they're some backwater.

As for GIPS I've used their voice engine tech before at a startup company.
It's pricey, but they do a good job with support and the components are well
documented.

